# Hewlett Packard



## Verizon (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought a hp m7560n and my plan is to double its 3dmark06 score from stock, without adding hardware. if i get a new bios i think i can do it. Hello namslas90. and hello everybody else.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 16, 2006)

A new bios to double 3Dmark score? Very unlikely. Even with a lot of tweaking double the score is unlikely considering 3Dmark is highly GPU dependent. Unless you are using an old GPU that only scores very lowly anyway I doubt it, but give it a go if you want.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2006)

tread lightly if you plan on flashing the BIOS on a laptop... screw it up and unlike a desktop there is no hot flash or replace the BIOS chip unless you plan on soldering .. just a heads-up


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2006)

FYI its not a lappy,it a desktop socket AM2 has ASUS mobo pretty good if u ask me especially being a pre built pc ,and chris if u want that bios send it to me and ill see what i can do
what was your stock 3dmark06 score?i wouldnt imagine it was very high with the onboard gpu,you should tell namslas to hand over the x1900xtx so u can show him how to use it lol take it easy man


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2006)

oops .. my bad ... as for the ASUS OEM board ... eh..  low end mobo made for HP... I agree with Jimmy your not going to get anything out of the BIOS .. ususally OEM BIOS are crappy and you may get lucky and un-hide some settings but doubtful ... don't get me wrong I'm not knocking HP ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2006)

i know what you mean but it could be possible to find that board in a retail version and use that bios,it is very dangerous but thats how i was able to get my gateway to overclock using a bios i found at foxconns website,i was also able to unlock quite a few options in the oem gateway bios


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2006)

True .. you can get a BIOS saver or get a spare BIOS from Jacks BIOS .. can even take one from another mobo if it's the same size ... hot flash it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2006)

now back to his issue,he wants to double his 3dmark06 score with stock components,you have to remember he only has onboard video geforce 6150 the highest i was able to achieve was 277 3dmarks and most of that score was my dualcore cpu doing the work i dont think i was able to overclock the onboard video at all i cant really remember does anyone have any idea to help our new member?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2006)

not sure there is much he can do... unless he manages to get a better BIOS .. no way to increase cpu voltage or mem voltage ... possibly see what PLL he is has on the mobo and see if it is in Systool or Clockgen .. possible squeeze a little out ... but on board vid is going to kill any proformance ..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2006)

you can increase voltage to the cpu using Central Brain Identifier but only upto the cpu's max which 1.4v on my 3800 anything over that u would have to do in the bios but i am able to overclock to 2.7ghz on 1.4v for ,but yeah he would need at least an unlocked bios to even get to set his own memory timings thats only thing that sux about OEM,does the onboard 6150le GPU use turbocache?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 18, 2006)

My ASRock boards outclock my ASUS  boards easily


----------



## Demos_sav (Nov 18, 2006)

My HP mobo sucks.Iam looking to buy a new one. Beleive me there is nothing you can do


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

i really think i am able to double my score despite what yall people say. though i could be wrong. since my comp came from the HP recall and was full of porn and viruses. my stock score was probably bellow 50 3d06 score. however i forgot to check


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 19, 2006)

Verizon said:


> i really think i am able to double my score despite what yall people say. though i could be wrong. since my comp came from the HP recall and was full of porn and viruses. my stock score was probably bellow 50 3d06 score. however i forgot to check



but you kept the porn right??


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry ationion it was u whitout ur glasses


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 19, 2006)

ahhhh   granny porn.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

oh,i love granny porn lol not really but it sounded good


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

first you have to find out what your stock 06 score is going to be,if you break 300 i would be happy with that


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

also, you should run sciencemark


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

how far you going to overclock that packard smell?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

probably only as far as it will glow


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

lol ur all crazy. when i said stock i meant how it was when i bought it. and i say again i would be shocked if 3dmark06 was 60+. it came with norton a program designed to drop cpu clock to decrease power usage, the power settings told it to turn off hdd after 5 minutes and the graphics card was only allowed to use 64m onboard instead of the 256m its running now.    so when i say double i think it will b simple lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, I thought you ment beef or chicken stock


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

good eatin


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

but still isnt very good considering it taking the 256mb from your system


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

i have 2g and it never uses more than 1.5gb


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG, lost it on that one........256mg beef stock ram or chicken stock ram


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

you could give it a gig and i dont think it would help your score because the onboard memory doesnt work at a great enough speed


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

pork


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

chicken is better


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

u girl


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

wait a minute I thought you said Hyper x was better than ocz......go pork!!


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

i like pie


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

it is when u have a gateway and cant change voltages


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah untill you change bios that lets you but enables turbo cache, and now wont let me change the bios locked out thanks Athlon X2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

i told you not to listen to the voices in your head


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

they had a good arguement


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

damn voices.........one of these days..........pow right in the kisser.........off to the moon!!


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

my plan to wind the old 3dmark06 score is to find my cd full of viruses from my old celeron HP and infect this new computer then run 3dmark01-06 and sceincemark then wipe it and tune it to see if i can double the score


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

you have serious issues and i think you need to see a dr


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW....is he awake???  maybe drunk or sleeptyping or something!!!


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

my pysch told me i was insane and to quit eating the chair


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

why are you eating the chair,i would at least go for the keyboard first


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

i dont like preservatives the chair is 100% natural.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

My choice would be the Mouse!


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

to bony


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

PROTEIN yummy i get 100% recycled plastic and a few circuits


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah, and all i get is the plague


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

at least you got something out if it


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

i got splinters


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

yo dude were are talking about eating sh*t not f*kin chairs


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dude, if thats whats on your mind wake up yer girlfreind, but don't tell us about it!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

dude if i woke her up that would be the last thing i got,the first would be a broken jaw


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

OOOOOOO....Harsh


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

very harsh im telling you she swings like the great joe frazier


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

tread lightly my freind(son).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

tread lightly whats that mean


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

you ned hokked on fonix


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

Verizon said:


> you ned hokked on fonix



your telling me i need hooked on phonics?


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

yep ur that slow


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

very slow you wouldnt believe how slow i am,im so slow you are smarter than me


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

lol keep talkin it up


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

if you wanna double your hp's score you should establish your base score and see if ntune will let you overclock your onboard video,even overclocking your cpu will raise your score a little bit i was able to get 1.07 fps on cpu2 with my x2 3800 so im sure you can do something with it


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok... seems to be a spam thread now.


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

it was spam for a while but now things calmed down me namslas and athlonx2 were goofin off last night but its over for a while


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2006)

R U sure...........Athlonx2 will be back in a couple minutes........


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

lol run and hide


----------



## Verizon (Nov 19, 2006)

im putting back the tv tuner card and getting 3dmark06 (im only on because i need something to do during download) ill find a way to put the energy saver program back on so it can drop my clock speed from the stock 2.2GHz to what it claimed when purchased 1.6GHz


----------



## Verizon (Nov 20, 2006)

latest update!!

3dmark06 score 

205

SM2: 94
HDR/SM3: N/A
CPU: 1848

Cpu test 1: .545 fps
Cpu test 2 :.875 fps

All without overclocking anything


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 20, 2006)

you'll have to do better than that to beat my T3256 E-machine 32bit 3200........scored a 271.


----------



## Verizon (Nov 20, 2006)

ill beat it with a stick in a while
iv added more cooling and removed the dumb little personal media bay that insulated the hdd and enlarged the fan installed on cpu heatsink. now if i get a new bios and unlock fan control i should be able to beast my system


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not if I don't open the door...HaHAHA...foiled again!!


----------



## Verizon (Nov 21, 2006)

so more modding

i am currently adding more fans im going from 3 to 5 fans. and i have removed HP's personal media bay so air can run over the hard drive

i installed a linksys 10/100 nic hoping to free up cycles on processor but it will not recognize it at all not on device manager, not msinfo32, not bios, not anything!!! but im going to reset cmos and try again


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2006)

i would say its time to give up on 3dmark06 because i doubt u will ever get over 300 with the onboard video,have you tried to overclock it with ntune or coolbits?


----------



## Verizon (Nov 21, 2006)

ya and it didnt work. but the bios has the ability to extend to memorey of onboard video i just need a modded bios to change it because hp doesnt want me to change that stuff

it currently runs 64m and supports 256m


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2006)

did you get winflash yet? backup your bios and send it to me and ill take a look and see what i can unlock


----------



## Verizon (Dec 1, 2006)

well i have come to the conclusion that buying this HP was the biggest waste of money ever, i could have built one twice as fast for half the price. im thinking of packing it up and getting it returned.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2006)

i thought the same thing about my gateway


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2006)

Verizon,
          Take that HP back to the Base Exchange and get you something decent man,NEVER buy an hp  especially when it is so mucked up you cant do nothing with it


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 1, 2006)

Verizon said:


> well i have come to the conclusion that buying this HP was the biggest waste of money ever, i could have built one twice as fast for half the price. im thinking of packing it up and getting it returned.



They will NEVER give you your money back.NOT IN A MILLION YEARS. Unfortunately my pc is from HP too but i'm going to buy a new mobo this Christmas and all my problems will be solved


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2006)

he will get his money back he lives on an air base,i dont think they will give him any shit


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 2, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> he will get his money back he lives on an air base,i dont think they will give him any shit



Wouldn't bet on it myself, what is living on an air base going to do? HP won't be scared by that.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Wouldn't bet on it myself, what is living on an air base going to do? HP won't be scared by that.



It won't go back to HP, it goes to the store and they will take it back. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 2, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> he will get his money back he lives on an air base,i dont think they will give him any shit


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 2, 2006)

The Base Exchange is the US military retail outlet for service members and their family's while stationed at that airbase, that is how people buy there goods that often are not available when overseas or at a remote location.  They even sell furniture and appliances if it is remote enough.  If the store makes a profit those funds supposedly go to maintaining recreational items like baseball fields and such.  They have a satisfaction guaranteed policy whether they return the Item to HP or not is up to their management, but they will take care of the customer.


----------

